# SAILING THE AEGEAN



## OLYMPICYACHTS (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi my friends !!! 

Had a fantastic week in Greece with my close friends. We went on to a 49 feet Oceanic sailing boat called "Sagitarius" and sailed through the Greek islands respectively Paros, Serifos, Sifnos, Syros and finally Paros again. Basically we sailed the whole day,about 4 hours ,with winds at a speed of 7 knots which literally tilted the boat at a 50-60 degrees angle and cut the blue,transperant Mediterranean Sea. It was beautiful and challenging experience.In the end Chico,DJ,Marco,Johnny ,myself and a very hansome and cool skipper named Alex sailed the waters. 

So during the day we would sail and stop on the beaches for a swim and scuba diving and arround 15:00 hrs - 16:00 hrs move to the nearest marina so that we could dock the boat .Must say that we ended up in the best places in Greece once the skipper being Greek he obviously new the best spots.Funny enough we were in the local areas where the Greek''s fm Athens (largest City ) spent there holidays.So we eat extremely well, visited the best bars with fantastic atmosphere,scenario and above all music.It was really great !!! 
Everyday we had fantasic experiences like cooking great food such as roasted local fish or shrimp strogonoff , water ski , scuba diving with even taking underwater fotos of a fish , playing football, playing voleyball, hiring small cyclinder motobikes....... 
It was a complete adventure experience. We basically together were open for any experience available. 

I surely recommend this trip to anyone and fm all this we hv decided to to hv this sailing experience at least once every two years. Next destination will be the Carribbean Seas !! 

Don''t worry, shall surely send you some fotos after so that you can see the sun,blue sky, moon, sun, and above all my great sun tan. 
I must admit that now I really feel latin with my great sun tan.You wouldn''t believe it.We had sun (no clouds whatsoever for the 5 days we were in Greece )and also hardly any sleep.It had been along time that I had not seen both the sunset and sunrise for so long.I had definately one of the best trips of my life !!! 


God Bless 

Hv a great week
For more info on charter a yacht in Greece
call toll free Olympic Yacht Charters
1-877-2GREECE


----------

